# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  WMR - steam et reprojection

## Setzer

Hello tous, 

Je vais bientôt recevoir un casque HP reverg g1 pour faire de la simu.
Ma CG étant un peu limite vu la résolution affichée sur le reverb, je vais sans doute besoin d'avoir recours à la reprojection pour fluidifier un peu le tout, cependant j’ai cru lire que le système sur WMR était un peu pourris, en tout cas loin d'égaler celui de steam (et encore moins celui d'oculus)

Du coup vu qu'il existe le WMR for steam qui permet de faire passer le casque via steam vr, y a t il un moyen de faire en sorte que le motion smoothing de steam squizz le système de reprojection du wmr?

Je sais c'est un peu technique comme question...

Merci d'avance!

----------


## Hideo

*Summons 564.3*

----------


## 564.3

Arf ça a marché.

La reprojection est gérée coté "drivers", SteamVR ne fait qu'intermédiaire pour les WMR.
Après je ne crois pas que ce soit si pourri que ça, mais je n'ai pas testé.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Dans le tableau de bord de steamVR, il y a un bouton dédié à WMR avec quelques options de reprojection, comme sur les screens du post de ce forum : https://forums.eagle.ru/topic/255204...omment-4506425
Il semble bien qu'on puisse laisser steamVR gérer la reprojection.

----------


## 564.3

Et en fait je dis que ça ne marche pas avec d'autres casques parce que les devs de Valve précisent régulièrement dans les changelogs que leurs modifs sur le Motion Smoothing ne concernent que les casques natifs (Vive et Index).
https://steamcommunity.com/games/250...61565016280495

Je ne sais pas ce que fait concrètement cette manip, visiblement un déport du paramétrage dans SteamVR même si c'est l'algo de WMR qui est utilisé.
La reprojection avancée a plusieurs noms: Oculus ASW, SteamVR Motion Smoothing, WMR Motion Reprojection (il y a peut-être de l'embrouille).
La doc de MS à ce sujet: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/win...r-steamvr-apps

Et dans tous les cas selon le simulateur, ça peut être bien de la désactiver: si on ne bouge pas trop la tête dans l'espace (les rotations passent bien), la reprojection simple suffit (Oculus ATW, SteamVR asynchronous reprojection, WMR reprojection (de base ?)). Elle a deux avantages: pas d'artefacts visuels et consomme moins de ressources.

Tant qu'on y est, un récapitulatif partiel sur UploadVR https://uploadvr.com/reprojection-explained/
Il ne parle pas de WMR et il manque des infos par ailleurs, mais c'est déjà bien.

Par exemple un gars qui a bien creusé le sujet et détaille son paramétrage avec un WMR pour MSFS (on ne fait pas pire), ça utilise OpenXR mais le fond reste le même: https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...-g2-wmr/342582

Après le mieux est de tester, selon le moteur du jeu et quelques effets de rendu, un algo peut mieux passer que l'autre. Par exemple dans IL2 le motion smoothing passe bien, mais dans MSFS l'animation de l'hélice entraine un max d'artefacts (bon c'est du 1/2 vs 2/3 synthétique aussi).
Et de toute façon il vaut mieux commencer par mettre les options graphiques au plancher et baisser la cible de rendu. Une fois que ça tourne bien comme ça, faire quelques mesures de pref dans divers contextes et voir ce qu'on peut remonter.

----------


## Setzer

Merci de vos conseils !

----------


## Qiou87

Faudrait que je regarde ce que j'ai, hier soir en multi sur DCS (carte Syria, une des plus gourmandes) j'étais vraiment content des perfs et de la fluidité avec la repro à 1/2 (45fps). C'est un poil plus haché si je regarde les bâtiments défiler à basse altitude par exemple (comparé à la repro du Rift S), mais ça reste franchement plutôt propre. J'ai tout laissé tel quel dans SteamVR pour le coup, en dehors de l'undersampling.

----------


## reneyvane

Qu'est-ce que vous appelez :"La reprojection ?".

J'ai un casque virtuelle WMR-ACER AH-101 que j'utilise essentiellement sous Steam-VR, ça marche très bien, je l'utilise également avec REVIVE qui permet "d'émuler un casque Occulus, j'ai pu jouer grâce à ça à "Asgard's Wrath" qui est une exclusivité et je suis intéressé par "The Climb 2", un jeu d'escalade d'immeubles. :Bave: 

https://www.oculus.com/climb-2/?locale=fr_FR

----------


## 564.3

> Qu'est-ce que vous appelez :"La reprojection ?".


Quand on est à moins de 90fps sur un casque à 90Hz, il affiche ce qu'il peut au mieux:

- de base il ré-affiche l'image calculée précédemment en ajustant juste un peu l'angle selon la rotation de la caméra (du casque)

- en mode avancé, il tiens aussi compte de la translation et bricole l'image en essayant d'imaginer ce qu'on aurait du voir, selon les images précédentes et de la poudre de perlinpinpin.
Ça peut être plus ou moins hasardeux. Normalement c'est seulement pour 11ms donc ça va, mais si c'est pour plusieurs image ou que c'est trop raté, on voit des effets bizarres (tremblement du bord des objets, en général).

Le principal en VR c'est que l'image suive bien les mouvements de la tête. Après tant pis si le jeu n'est pas rafraîchis aussi fréquemment. Les objets saccadent un peu, mais c'est moins gênant que si la caméra saccadait aussi.

Dans SW: Squadron ils avaient carrément un moteur à 60fps de base, donc en VR les objets saccadaient forcément (la caméra non), surtout que c'est bien contrasté avec des vaisseaux gris clair sur fond noir.
Mais ça a hurlé au crime un peu partout (ceux qui ont des écrans haute fréquence aussi), et ça a été patché depuis.

----------


## ExPanda

Les créatures de Paper Beast étaient aussi animées à 60fps, ça avait un rendu bizarre par moment.

----------


## 564.3

Suite à la sortie de la version stable de la nouvelle version du Motion Smoothing, je suis retourné faire un tours sur le forum MSFS avec le gars qui a bien creusé le sujet.
Je retombe sur des vieux posts de la beta, et en janvier il trouvait que la reprojection de WMR était mieux que celle de SteamVR (moins gourmande et moins d'artefacts).
https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...mvr/321913/375
Mais visiblement il y avait un pb avec OpenXR qui a été corrigé ensuite, SteamVR ne récupérait pas le "depth buffer" correctement
https://forums.flightsimulator.com/t...mvr/321913/445

----------


## Qiou87

Marrant, y'a eu des MAJ depuis quelques temps, et je trouve aussi le "motion smoothing" plus doux et moins remarquable que lorsque j'avais reçu le casque. Soit je me suis habitué, soit il y a vraiment eu de l'amélioration. Dans mon cas c'est pour DCS World, qu'il est impossible de faire tourner à 90fps stable dans des missions chargées à cause de la charge CPU monothread (j'ai un 5600X, donc y'a pas grand chose de mieux en single core).

----------

